# 2008 Jetta Spark Plug Gap



## VDub Pinoy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi All,

I've been searching but for no avail I can't find the gap info for the '08 Jetta spark plugs.

Can someone kindly tell me what is the spark plug gap for the PZFR5J-11.

Thanks


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

IIRC the oem plugs are pregapped


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

stock gap for the 2.5 is .043


----------

